# Anyone see the new GNU Fastec bindings for sale?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope they don't. Rep didn't even bother asking if we wanted to demo them. Not good.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I wondre if there's some problem with them. I checked out last years model and they were better IMO than the Flows - but they were too small for my new boots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you just look at them or did you ride them?


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Checked them out. Fitted them to some boots - wouldn't fit on mine. But I tried teh mechanisn, they looked solid and lss problematic than the Flows.

I want to ride them but just can't find a set. They might turn out to be crap but I can't even find that out yet. I'm just tired of fighting my regular bindings - which I know give a beter fit, but are a PITA to get on and off.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

v-verb said:


> My local shops (Oshawa Ontario) have been waiting for weeks - nothing yet.
> Has anyone gotten theirs yet?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


The only place I know that has them in stock is Bergs Berg's Ski & Snowboard Shop.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

snowbrdr said:


> The only place I know that has them in stock is Bergs Berg's Ski & Snowboard Shop.


Thanks - I'll check them out!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They aren't worth it. Whether they "look" better than Flows or not, they aren't. If you want fast in out, get Flows or Contraband or Auto.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

v-verb said:


> Thanks - I'll check them out!


... and they have a good return policy - if you end up not liking them.. I think they look pretty nice and it was a hard decision between the fastecs, the k2 ctxs and the flow nxt ats... I ended up buying some ctxs after a lot of research.. I did like the design of the fastecs - i spoke to a guy at bergs that has ridden them all and there is generally not a lot of knowledge out there because they are pretty new. Another guy at a local shop said that a lot of the manufacturers are not producing a lot of gear this year so that could be part of the limited availability. The local shops are generally pretty happy about the underproduction so the internet will sell out quicker and drive people to the brick and mortars. There is a guy on this site cavman that has both ctxs and fastecs and likes them both - you will find tons of people here that like the flows but there is a much bigger base of users for them since they have been around a long time. I think it comes down to how you want the binding to feel on your boot ie the one strap v. two strap feel - or are you ready for a change.


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

I LOVE gnu snowboards, have ridden everything but always been back to my gnu at the end of the day...BUT! and a big but, GNU bindings SUUUUCK! i broke my 1st pair, and i have ridden my cousins board which has gnu bindings and they are JUNK! not comfy, cheap feeling and just bad responsiveness. even if they have a good return policy, save the time and buy something that are proven to work and are durable...i feel a bit bad dissing gnu but there bindings are serious junk...do not buy them, do yourself a favor and listen to the people on here. I am a hardcore gnu fan but i know how to review something with no bias.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

zacm said:


> I LOVE gnu snowboards, have ridden everything but always been back to my gnu at the end of the day...BUT! and a big but, GNU bindings SUUUUCK! i broke my 1st pair, and i have ridden my cousins board which has gnu bindings and they are JUNK! not comfy, cheap feeling and just bad responsiveness. even if they have a good return policy, save the time and buy something that are proven to work and are durable...i feel a bit bad dissing gnu but there bindings are serious junk...do not buy them, do yourself a favor and listen to the people on here. I am a hardcore gnu fan but i know how to review something with no bias.


Please tell us which model and year of model.. were they top of the line or bottom of the line that you had experience with..


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I rode some GNU Streets last year - not pricey bindings at all but they were perfectly fine. No issues except I'm tired of strapping in - call me lazy, fat, whatever.

So step ins are my next move


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

My local shop has the new mutant, they looked pritty damn well made, could be wrong though.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

That has the sLab1 aluminium base with evo cover and metal mounting disc. The evo also goes under the binding between the biding and the board so you lessen the damage to the board face as well.


----------

